# Star Fox 2 SNES Mini Rom online



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2017)

Somebody dumped the Star Fox 2 Rom from the SNES Mini and put it online for download!
I tested the rom with my N3DS and SNES9x3ds. It is very much playable.
I took some Pictures with Rosalina.

Edit: Rom hashes were made with the tool Romhasher.

Google Star Fox 2 from SNES Mini Dumped


----------



## Naendow (Sep 29, 2017)

Is it the same rom that has been available as prototype for years?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2017)

It´s the new official Version with some changes made by Nintendo. They removed the double lasers from the start. They can be obtainded during the game.


----------



## Xathya (Sep 29, 2017)

very nice!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

Has the SNES Classic even launched yet?

Also, can you post the SHA256 sum of the ROM file?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2017)

Today is the launch date in Europe and the USA.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> Today is the launch date in the UK and US.


Isn't that just dandy!


----------



## Naendow (Sep 29, 2017)

I already have the console since yesterday


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 29, 2017)

Okay now use a real snes, or a PC emulator with Higher resolution


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Okay now use a real snes, or a PC emulator with Higher resolution


Why not just use a properly scaled fullscreen PC emulator?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 29, 2017)

In case anyone wanted HD screenshots.


----------



## josete2k (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm making a PAL version from it...









Spoiler



Old beta version:












It's region protected too:








But in can bypassed without any problem:


----------



## Liriel (Sep 29, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> Today is the launch date in the UK and US.


you mean EU not only UK


----------



## Minox (Sep 29, 2017)

Liriel said:


> you mean EU not only UK


And you most likely mean Europe - not all all European countries belong to the EU.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2017)

Ah yes. Well that was the Info i got after a 5 min google search.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes, nice to see the game preserved for the future. Still bought the SNES mini classic, this as a gorgeous little device


----------



## Lindorel (Sep 29, 2017)

Can be playable how cia VC game?


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Sep 29, 2017)

Lindorel said:


> Can be playable how cia VC game?


No, the 3DS VC doesn't have emulation of the right chips. You can use Snes9x though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2017)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> No, the 3DS VC doesn't have emulation of the right chips. You can use Snes9x though.



Though the Super FX timing is a bit off, but the 3DS can play it, yes.


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 29, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> Somebody dumped the Star Fox 2 Rom from the SNES Mini and put it online for download!
> I tested the rom with my N3DS and SNES9x3ds. It is very much playable.
> I took some Pictures with Rosalina.
> 
> Edit: Rom hashes were made with the tool Romhasher.


nice! i'm going to have to get this later!


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Sep 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Though the Super FX timing is a bit off, but the 3DS can play it, yes.


Oh, shoot my bad. I guess I had bad info.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2017)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Oh, shoot my bad. I guess I had bad info.



No, it's fine, it's just the 3DS port of Snes9x is based off of 1.43, more speed focused than accuracy.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Sep 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No, it's fine, it's just the 3DS port of Snes9x is based off of 1.43, more speed focused than accuracy.


Yes, but I thought you couldn't play SuperFX games in the official VC?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2017)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Yes, but I thought you couldn't play SuperFX games in the official VC?



You can't, Snes VC only supports the NEC DSP-1 (Mario Kart, Pilotwings), and Cx4 (Mega Man X2 and X3). Snes9x supports all of them, but it's mostly designed with O3DS in mind, speed is the main focus
and not accuracy.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Sep 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You can't, Snes VC only supports the NEC DSP-1 (Mario Kart, Pilotwings), and Cx4 (Mega Man X2 and X3). Snes9x supports all of them, but it's mostly designed with O3DS in mind, speed is the main focus
> and not accuracy.


Ok, yeah, thats what I said in my original comment


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2017)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Ok, yeah, thats what I said in my original comment



And hence why I said Snes9x 3DS, it plays them, but not at the right speed, they run a wee bit too fast for some reason lol.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

I like how there's some dumb fuck who packaging the 32-bit Windows version of Snes9x 1.5*3* with it. If you have to bundle an emulator with it at least bundle the latest version it!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I like how there's some dumb fuck who packaging the 32-bit Windows version of Snes9x 1.5*3* with it. If you have to bundle an emulator with it at least bundle the latest version it!



Probably the same people who swear Zsnes is the best emulator. 32-bit version of Snes9x? Lol.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Probably the same people who swear Zsnes is the best emulator.


Wouldn't they package ZSNES instead?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Wouldn't they package ZSNES instead?



No, but they would defend it. I've already seen some people on Snes Classic videos (Game Xplain I think) already attest to it being amazing. Yeah, for 2005.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No, but they would defend it. I've already seen some people on Snes Classic videos (Game Xplain I think) already attest to it being amazing. Yeah, for 2005.


It's good if you run DOS.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> It's good if you run DOS.



Yeah, he even went as far to say Super FX games "run fantastic", and I'm like, "Lol no they don't". He didn't reply back  Oh the things I could say to disprove defenders of the IE 6 of Snes emulators. May make a blog entry. But yeah
Star Fox 2 final runs perfect on Snes9x 1.54


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Star Fox 2 final runs perfect on Snes9x 1.5*4*


You're going to want to update to version 1.54.1.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> You're going to want to update to version 1.54.1.



Er, that's what  meant >< I'm using a pre 1.55 build.


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 29, 2017)

Hmmm...going to have to source the rom + that emulator for the N3DS I have.

Too bad it can't be packaged as an actual .cia file because that would rock.  (I know, the FX chip...)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 30, 2017)

Are the versions from the American SNES Classic and the European SNES Mini any differant?


----------



## DaFixer (Sep 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Okay now use a real snes, or a PC emulator with Higher resolution


Don't forget you can also play it on a RetroPie console 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Great, I know this was happening.
Today I will play this on my RetroPie console


----------



## LaPingas (Sep 30, 2017)

Will it work if packed to Wii U VC?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 30, 2017)

DaFixer said:


> Don't forget you can also play it on a RetroPie console
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Remember is a game from 1996 and not 2017, don't expect something better than what you thinking right now.


----------



## DaFixer (Sep 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Remember is a game from 1996 and not 2017, don't expect something better than what you thinking right now.


With some scanlines filter turn on, I get a better picture. 






So scanlines can improve the over all picture a bit, I think will have a better picture then using a real snes with a scart cable on a LED tv.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 30, 2017)

DaFixer said:


> With some scanlines filter turn on, I get a better picture. So scanlines can improve the over all picture a bit, I think will have a better picture then using a real snes with a scart cable on a LED tv.



Well is your opinion and i respect it, but if I was gonna use filters I would use XBRZ, looks good to me on my HD screens.




Spoiler








ORIGINAL
​
6XBRZ
​


----------



## Lpckid (Sep 30, 2017)

Spoiler alert to unlock starfox 2 beat 1 stage in starfox to unlock last stage hold b+a then push up down then yell real loud Nintendo Nintendo neighbors must hear it to unlock last stage enjoy.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Sep 30, 2017)

Those filters look about as awful as those automatic bitmap to svg converters out there.
Gotta see the pixels!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 30, 2017)

DaFixer said:


> With some scanlines filter turn on, I get a better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What game is that?


----------



## DaFixer (Sep 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> What game is that?


*Cotton Boomerang: Magical Night Dreams *


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Are the versions from the American SNES Classic and the European SNES Mini any differant?


Maybe Digital Foundry does an Framerate Analysis?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 30, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> Maybe Digital Foundry does an Framerate Analysis?


What does that have to do with my question?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> What does that have to do with my question?


There is a difference in PAL and  NTSC Mode. They could check how good or if the game has been adapted to PAL output.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 30, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> There is a difference in PAL and  NTSC Mode. They could check how good or if the game has been adapted to PAL output.


If the game's being emulated and the A/V output is a digital signal via HDMI then there would be no reason to have a PAL mode. Besides, I've just remembered that the SNES Mini would be using the American NTSC versions of the games, which would explain how the SNES Classic and the SNES Mini could share the same launch day.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2017)

Yeah the days of bad pal adaptions should be behind us.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 30, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> Yeah the days of bad pal adaptions should be behind us.


The PAL version of Sonic 1 is a fucking nightmare to play.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> The PAL version of Sonic 1 is a fucking nightmare to play.


That´s all we got back then.


----------



## N7Kopper (Sep 30, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> That's all we got back then.


Gotta "love" those holdovers from the old days of inferior PAL technology.
Even on Gamecube and PS2 it's a royal pain getting a decent progressive signal. (not so much Gamecube - thank you easy Wii modding!)
Now to grab Star Fox 2.


----------



## josete2k (Sep 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Are the versions from the American SNES Classic and the European SNES Mini any differant?



No differences between them.

The rom in the EU version is region locked too... Only NTSC is allowed.


----------



## nl255 (Sep 30, 2017)

DaFixer said:


> Don't forget you can also play it on a RetroPie console
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Slight OT but have you heard of any definite plans to incorporate an OSK into RetroPie so that it is not necessary to lug around a keyboard anymore?  The last time I checked there was some talk about doing so but only a few obsolete forks actually did so and the changes never got merged.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 30, 2017)

josete2k said:


> The rom in the EU version is region locked too... Only NTSC is allowed.


If it's only locking based on wether or not the system is PAL then it isn't proper region locking because both American Super Nintendos and Japanese Super Famicoms are NTSC.


----------



## josete2k (Sep 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> If it's only locking based on wether or not the system is PAL then it isn't proper region locking because both American Super Nintendos and Japanese Super Famicoms are NTSC.



Well, the only difference between NTSC-J and NTSC-U is the cart shape. So you can't lock ONLY USA or JAP by software.

In snes there are three lock systems:


Phisical:
Cart shape (PAL and JAP are the same)
CIC (USA and JAP are the same)

Software:
The game detects the Hz in your system by blanking.

Starfox rom has software detection, so you can't run it in pal machines without any mods.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 30, 2017)

josete2k said:


> Well, the only difference between NTSC-J and NTSC-U is the cart shape. So you can't lock ONLY USA or JAP by software.
> 
> In snes there are three lock systems:
> 
> ...


I as only talking about the software method.


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 30, 2017)

Anyone have a hash of the game to make sure the dumps correct?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> Anyone have a hash of the game to make sure the dumps correct?


I attached Pictures of the Hashtags to the first post.


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 30, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> I attached Pictures of the Hashtags to the first post.



Thanks.

Didn't see that as I was looking for text.


----------



## josete2k (Oct 1, 2017)

StarWing title patch

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zntufpc7dz1ze4n/StarWing2.rar?dl=0


----------



## stuart2773 (Oct 1, 2017)

josete2k said:


> StarWing title patch
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zntufpc7dz1ze4n/StarWing2.rar?dl=0



thats really cool, is it possible to change the starfox logo on the side of the ship on the intro cut scene?


----------



## TankedThomas (Oct 1, 2017)

RIP overpriced emulator box.


----------



## josete2k (Oct 1, 2017)

stuart2773 said:


> thats really cool, is it possible to change the starfox logo on the side of the ship on the intro cut scene?



Yes, the german translation has it.

I'll take a look this week.


----------



## Lindorel (Oct 3, 2017)

Is possible to apply the spanish traduction of Star Fox 2 beta in the official star fox 2 release?


----------



## josete2k (Oct 3, 2017)

Lindorel said:


> Is possible to apply the spanish traduction of Star Fox 2 beta in the official star fox 2 release?



No there are too many changes from beta to the final rom.

Hay muchas diferencias entre la versión final y la beta.




stuart2773 said:


> thats really cool, is it possible to change the starfox logo on the side of the ship on the intro cut scene?




Done! I get from d4s german translation, I hope not make any mistake.
See attachment.


----------



## stuart2773 (Oct 3, 2017)

josete2k said:


> No there are too many changes from beta to the final rom.
> 
> Hay muchas diferencias entre la versión final y la beta.
> 
> ...



seems to work perfectly thanks so much


----------



## josete2k (Oct 5, 2017)

stuart2773 said:


> seems to work perfectly thanks so much



Nice to read it!

Please let me know if there is anything wrong.

Bonus:


----------



## stuart2773 (Oct 5, 2017)

josete2k said:


> Nice to read it!
> 
> Please let me know if there is anything wrong.
> 
> Bonus:



apart from some text in the dialog cut scenes saying "starfox" i think you pretty much have it done


----------



## PROTOBOY (Oct 10, 2017)

what's the size of this rom??


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2017)

PROTOBOY said:


> what's the size of this rom??


1,024 Mbyte or 8 mbit.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks,the mine is the same.

Are you sure is not fake??

Why the rom size is so small??


----------



## Liriel (Oct 12, 2017)

No Fake!
On the Mini snes it has 1.048.672 Bytes.
Games in the snes was Not big

Gesendet von meinem SD4930UR mit Tapatalk


----------



## tonyrayo (Oct 12, 2017)

Has anyone tried playing the game with increased processing speed (I would hope emulators provide this function in some capacity).  I've seen some repros made, claiming to have boosted the SuperFX 2 chip more than 2x (50MHz vs the 10.5 - 21MHz of the SuperFX chipset).  The game can get very sluggish at some points, so I'm curious if this would be a possible solution (possibly a toggled option as you don't want the faster parts of the game running TOO fast).


----------



## josete2k (Oct 12, 2017)

Has anyone seen the japanese rom?

Is it in japanese?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2017)

josete2k said:


> Has anyone seen the japanese rom?
> 
> Is it in japanese?


At least the Titlescreen is in english. Here is a video on youtube showing the Super Famicom mini with a bit of Star Fox 2.


----------



## stuart2773 (Oct 12, 2017)

josete2k said:


> Has anyone seen the japanese rom?
> 
> Is it in japanese?



Check your PM


----------



## josete2k (Oct 12, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> At least the Titlescreen is in english. Here is a video on youtube showing the Super Famicom mini with a bit of Star Fox 2.



As I see te S and F in the japanese title aren't in caps. USA rom has them.



stuart2773 said:


> Check your PM



Thanks, I see that the title hack but not the japanese rom...


Edit: ok I had to register... 

I'll take a read.


----------



## Platinum Lucario (Oct 13, 2017)

I've just tested out the Starwing 2 conversion patch, and it is actually missing something: it's not in 50hz... but 60hz instead. Which is not right...

I'm sure it will be fixed in no time ^^


Edit: Also, in both official versions of Star Fox 2, Snes9x doesn't emulate all the 3D graphics properly. For example, Andross is missing some polygons in it's second phase on hard mode. Is there any better emulator that can emulate that properly?


----------



## josete2k (Oct 13, 2017)

Platinum Lucario said:


> I've just tested out the Starwing 2 conversion patch, and it is actually missing something: it's not in 50hz... but 60hz instead. Which is not right...
> 
> I'm sure it will be fixed in no time ^^
> 
> ...



Well, it's a title hack and not a PAL conversion. 

If you want 50Hz you only have to hexedit the region byte in the rom header and fix the rom for region checks.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2017)

josete2k said:


> Well, it's a title hack and not a PAL conversion.
> 
> If you want 50Hz you only have to hexedit the region byte in the rom header and fix the rom for region checks.


Yes, and add black borders to the top and bottom of the Screen for an authentic 1996 PAL Adaption.


----------



## josete2k (Oct 13, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> Yes, and add black borders to the top and bottom of the Screen for an authentic 1996 PAL Adaption.



XD nice shot! 

But black borders are added by the console, not by the rom.


----------



## Platinum Lucario (Oct 14, 2017)

josete2k said:


> Well, it's a title hack and not a PAL conversion.
> 
> If you want 50Hz you only have to hexedit the region byte in the rom header and fix the rom for region checks.


Do you know where the region check bytes and region bytes are located in the ROM? If I can change them to be exactly PAL version, then it would be very identical to that of the PAL release.

Also, I've heard on some ROM site that there was an official PAL version was made with multi-language and never released, but I highly doubt that was true, because most games back then used separate carts (Game Paks) for each European country, each with a different language applied. Afaik, there was only an English and German release of the original Star Fox. If a PAL version was officially made, it would've been the same thing.


----------



## josete2k (Oct 14, 2017)

Yeah, I read about multilanguages and pal releases... The rom is 8mbit (1MB) in size so I don't think that PAL release would be multilanguage.

Yoshi's Island was 16mbit and there was enough free space to add french and german translations...

Yo can remove checks with snestool.


----------



## Platinum Lucario (Oct 14, 2017)

I think most people have noticed this, but I've noticed there's two graphical bugs in Star Fox 2. I can confirm they're actually to do with the game itself, not the emulator, since it happens on the SNES Classic Edition as well. One of them occurs during the second phase of the Andross battle on Hard Difficulty, where only the outer part of his head and the right eye shows, as well as his hands. The other graphical bug occurs at the Corneria Fell screen. Perhaps the US and Japanese versions of the ROM might need a bit of bugfixing as well?


----------

